# Best way to transport packages...



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm also interested in knowing as I am picking up 20-30 packages at the end of March from a place about 3 hrs away. Planned to use the family minivan where the seats fold into the floor. But wondered how high I could stack them.

We used to have a guy in our club that would travel with his pickup truck with solid camper shell from VA to Mann Lake, PA about 5-6 hrs away, and I know he was putting about 100 packages in the back and didn't seem to have an issue. That was in mid-April.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

ruthiesbees said:


> I'm also interested in knowing as I am picking up 20-30 packages at the end of March from a place about 3 hrs away. Planned to use the family minivan where the seats fold into the floor. But wondered how high I could stack them.
> 
> We used to have a guy in our club that would travel with his pickup truck with solid camper shell from VA to Mann Lake, PA about 5-6 hrs away, and I know he was putting about 100 packages in the back and didn't seem to have an issue. That was in mid-April.


I once put 22 5-frame nucs (in wooden boxes) in a town & country mini van (without stacking). This was done in March. I ran the AC all the way home. Packages should be easier. Try to avoid stacking if possible.

For larger numbers, I seen several different setup. One guy rented uhaul trailer that he attached plywood sides (without altering the trailer). He had the packages (>100) heavily packed into that trailer. Another guy used an old horse trailer - the type that was fully enclosed, but with large slots to allow air flow.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

There are some guys that use enclosed utility trailers that are equipped with climate control. I would search around and see if you find someone that has one. I think Apis Hives in western CO has one.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I use a pickup truck with side boards for wind protection but leave the top open. Trailers bounce too much and DO NOT USE A VAN unless you have a heavy duty air conditioner than can reach the very back of the van.

Here is Odfrank, (Ollie) eager to get his picture taken accompanying me to pick up these amazing packages for our club last year.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I did it once in my van. I had the rear doors tie open with a fan blowing through them. The biggest head ack was the vendor note having a load for me till June.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

100-200 packages isn't bad until you cook them.

I do my load around March 16-28 each year from Clayton GA. I have a 16' tandem enclosed trailer. I have 4 air gates in the front and two in rear. I load 900 2# in that and then load 100 in the back of the pickup that has a cap with sliding windows. The drive is 13 hr. They load me at 6 pm which let me transport all night. That get me into unload first thing in the morning. It takes me a hour or two to load those that buy packages. Then an 8 hour day of shaking that day and we finish shaking the next. The temp. are normally around 85 deg when we leave GA and 20-30 deg. when we get to OH. 

Had years I had done two loads which was a lot of work. Driving all night then shaking 300 packages for 3 days. Then heading back for another loads to sell. Know that is crazy with a paycheck. 

Back in the days we used a single axle 5x10 trailer that we would build a box on it that had air vents on front and back. It did have a lot more bounce to it and would shake the syrup out of the cans.


Been doing this for 23 years, but that is the most stressful day of the year. Everything rides on that load for the years production.


----------



## davel (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok, so you can stack them as long as there is separation between each stack for air flow. What about rain?
Thanks.


----------



## davel (Jan 29, 2011)

Also, sounds like I can put 100 in the back of the truck with a cap if I keep the side windows open for ventilation. Just wondering how to stack 100 packages while making sure they have enough ventilation. Diagrams or pics would help if anyone has one. Never done this before and trying to decide if I want to.
Thanks!


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

you could also do the Kentucky family school bus. this is a way to get heat or A/C to the bed of a pickup with a cap on it. simply open the rear window of cab and adjoining window of cap. inflate a bicycle inner tube between the cab and cap to create a seal such that your window pass-throughs line up within the inner diameter of the tube. crank the cab environmental controls as needed.


----------



## davel (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like the old 2-60 AC I had on an old pickup truck. Roll both windows down and drive 60mph.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie does not even allow a stop on the way home to buy lunch and an ice cream cone. And yet he demands that I accompany him. This year I will pack a lunch.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

odfrank said:


> Charlie does not even allow a stop on the way home to buy lunch and an ice cream cone. And yet he demands that I accompany him. This year I will pack a lunch.


I don't know why you would put up with that kind of treatment,after teaching him all he knows about bees, you'r a good man OD.


----------



## B&E (Dec 27, 2011)

How much is a pallet of packages in GA going for these days? Per package.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

How many packages fit on a pallet?:scratch: What size of packages are you asking about?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

odfrank said:


> Charlie does not even allow a stop on the way home to buy lunch and an ice cream cone. And yet he demands that I accompany him. This year I will pack a lunch.


I would probably wet his truck seat under those conditions. But you are probably in better shape than I am.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

ruthiesbees said:


> I'm also interested in knowing as I am picking up 20-30 packages at the end of March from a place about 3 hrs away. Planned to use the family minivan where the seats fold into the floor. But wondered how high I could stack them.
> 
> We used to have a guy in our club that would travel with his pickup truck with solid camper shell from VA to Mann Lake, PA about 5-6 hrs away, and I know he was putting about 100 packages in the back and didn't seem to have an issue. That was in mid-April.


A mini van for 20 to 30 would be fine. I have used my wife's station wagon several times to move 25. I'm not sure about the best way for a couple hundred. I move 50 in the back of the truck. But, I'm only going 2 hours away.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Vance G said:


> I would probably wet his truck seat under those conditions. But you are probably in better shape than I am.


Vance, it’s only a two hour drive at the most and Ollie *****es all the way back about why we didn’t stop here for candy bars or there for ice cream. I’m only looking out for his health!


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

The rule of thumb for transporting packages in a vehicle next to you is to dress for the ambient weather outside, and use the widow and NOT the heat to keep yourself comfortable. 

Crazy Roiland


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Ollie is smiling the picture because he knows he is going to be catching all those swarms from those packages. Your club is subsidizing his habit.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

johng said:


> I have used my wife's station wagon


Station wagon!?? Are any of those still in existence?? Thought they went the way of the dinosaur!


----------



## davel (Jan 29, 2011)

B&E said:


> How much is a pallet of packages in GA going for these days? Per package.


I've never heard of a "pallet" of packages so I don't know how many you are referring to. Also, are you asking about 2# or 3# packages? 3# packages are going for around $125 on up to the end user.


----------



## davel (Jan 29, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how many packages I can get in the back of my Dodge Ram 1500 with a cap for a 12 hour drive without killing them. It will be early spring so it won't be hot. Also, what's the best way to stack them or pack them in the back?
Thanks.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Your supplier should be able to tell you how many will fit by your measurement (WxLxH). 

To give you a let more vent you can jack up your cap and put in 1/2" blocks. The bees can handle the cold better then the heat.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

I have an E350 Cargo van. I have picked up packages for our club, myself, and another beekeeper several years. I have carried as many as 200 packages. Attached by firring strips, they create their own ventilation space. My van has rear air as well as the front air. The trip is about 3 hrs each way. They do create a little heat but its not bad. I will warn you that in close quarters they stink! Also be prepared for the occasional hitch hiking bee that flies around the cab. Open the window and they fly out.
Ray


----------

